# Woah! This is a very stupid competition.



## retoid (Mar 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZghey6sFQ

Seriously? I can't believe these people allow for such an unsafe competition. 
"Hey guys, lets make them run on a skinny log with no protection and a running chainsaw without the chain locked."

??? Really?


----------



## billyjoejr (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw that competition at the Morton Loggers Jamberee last summer. 
I assume it is common at every log show.

Heck, I can't believe people get on the back of big angry bulls and try to stay on them for 8 seconds. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 15, 2008)

retoid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZghey6sFQ
> 
> Seriously? I can't believe these people allow for such an unsafe competition.
> "Hey guys, lets make them run on a skinny log with no protection and a running chainsaw without the chain locked."
> ...



Well, the next time you see something like that going on you just run right up to them and tell them they're stupid. That'll show 'em.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 15, 2008)

retoid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZghey6sFQ
> 
> Seriously? I can't believe these people allow for such an unsafe competition.
> "Hey guys, lets make them run on a skinny log with no protection and a running chainsaw without the chain locked."
> ...



They should at least have chaps as ball players wear cups, actually a full complement of safety gear. It sets a bad example not to. Also I think part of that competition should be to run back with the saw off or you loose. Looks like he came close to contact with that saw. 
But really, don't ball players get hurt all the time in competition? Is hockey safe? By the way- why do they take the helmets off when they fight? Why toss the stick? Use it!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 15, 2008)

billyjoejr said:


> I saw that competition at the Morton Loggers Jamberee last summer.
> I assume it is common at every log show.
> 
> Heck, I can't believe people get on the back of big angry bulls and try to stay on them for 8 seconds. :biggrinbounce2:



I don't think the bulls are angry. Its like pro wrestling, its all part of the show. 8 seconds? that's easy! Good point, people like to watch nuts.


----------



## Saw Bones (Mar 16, 2008)

billyjoejr said:


> I saw that competition at the Morton Loggers Jamberee last summer.
> I assume it is common at every log show.
> 
> Heck, I can't believe people get on the back of big angry bulls and try to stay on them for 8 seconds. :biggrinbounce2:



Try bull riding with a running chainsaw.


----------



## 318firebug49 (Mar 16, 2008)

treemandan said:


> They should at least have chaps as ball players wear cups, actually a full complement of safety gear. It sets a bad example not to. Also I think part of that competition should be to run back with the saw off or you loose. Looks like he came close to contact with that saw.
> But really, don't ball players get hurt all the time in competition? Is hockey safe? By the way- why do they take the helmets off when they fight? Why toss the stick? Use it!



Even the bull riders these days wear saftey gear- vest and helmets... Too many in the past got their heads beat in on horns and fence posts/top rails, I was one of them.......


----------



## lxt (Mar 16, 2008)

Well when someone cuts their achiles tendon after making the cut & running to get back off the log.....that`ll learn em!!! & we would post on here about another member not wearing PPE......bust on em, tell em he`s dumb to dumber & then some!!



LXT.........


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 16, 2008)

I think the throttle stuck on him. If you notice he jumped the gun a bit also.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 17, 2008)

I used to do that in competition (obstacle pole buck) when I was at college in the '70's. The only difference from what was done there was that we had to make two cuts on the log, both with the bottom of the bar ie from the left and right. The other thing was I would carry the saw by the rear handle and start it as soon as my foot hit the mark (the second paint line on the log). The saw had to be turned off as you crossed the upper line on the way back.

I don't think we ever wore ppe except caulks, but we may have wore chaps (can't remember). None of the saws had chain brakes on them as they either hadn't been developed or were not installed as standard equipment. 

It looks more dangerous than it really is. As long as you had good balance, its pretty easy to do. I went to a two year college (3 for specialty programs) at that time, so the most experience anyone had was 3 years. The only accident I remember on our team was someone doing the underhand chop (where you stand on the log you're chopping) and he cut through 1 chop sooner than he anticipated and the axe slid out of his hands, went straight up in the air and hit him on the back on the way down. Just a minor cut as he was jumping out of the way.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 17, 2008)

Gologit said:


> Well, the next time you see something like that going on you just run right up to them and tell them they're stupid. That'll show 'em.



Nah they want to be stupid, it will catch up to them, always does!
If its on my job they will be stopped, sent home and depending on the 
severity fired!


----------



## gremlin (Mar 17, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I don't think the bulls are angry. Its like pro wrestling, its all part of the show. 8 seconds? that's easy! Good point, people like to watch nuts.



Ha ha ha. Have you ever tried riding? Or even been to a rodeo and watched what they do to make them bulls buck???


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 18, 2008)

That looks like fun. Better grab your one pull starter.


----------



## Mitchell (Mar 21, 2008)

*timers ready, contestants ready one two go...*



retoid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JZghey6sFQ
> 
> Seriously? I can't believe these people allow for such an unsafe competition.
> "Hey guys, lets make them run on a skinny log with no protection and a running chainsaw without the chain locked."
> ...



Keep in mind the events are all based on things guys regularly did or do in the bush. Saw pants and boots should be a given. However, the regular guys have burling cleats [track shoes] that they wear for those type of events. they probably should not be allowed to.

I did that event a few times myself, with the variations wetcoast described. I never saw anyone get hurt doing that particular event, [one guy who had never ran a saw before came close when he fell off with the throttle pinned]... 

Most guys I did see hurt were in the chopping events and to a lesser extent the pole climb. If you scoop the axe head off the side of the cut it deflects the axe into your lower legs or feet cousing potentially horrific wounds. Chain mail was becoming common when I last payed attention 10 years ago. 

Any rate, that event is not as bad as it looks and still "reflects" what guys do in the bush.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 25, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I don't think the bulls are angry. Its like pro wrestling, its all part of the show. 8 seconds? that's easy! Good point, people like to watch nuts.



Let 'em tie a monkee onto to your back, run a rope around your manhood tight enough to make you jump around a lot, and then see if you can keep from getting mad. 

Those rodeo clowns are there BECAUSE the bulls are often VERY mad.


----------



## huskykid141 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thats CRAZY!! is that guy just looking for a way to gey hurt. not to mention he isn't wearing any saftey equipment.


----------



## farmer (Mar 29, 2008)

Those bulls don't try and run the guy they threw off their back down to make friends with them, they are trying to kill them!!! Didn't you ever see clips where the bull caught the guy with its horn and flipped them about 10 feet in the air? They weren't trying to give them a kiss.


----------



## palogger (Mar 30, 2008)

just to let u know they don't tie the rope around the bulls manhood


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2008)

palogger said:


> just to let u know they don't tie the rope around the bulls manhood



Well...I have never done any bull riding, and I have never tied a bucking strap on so I may be unqualified. But when that bucking strap goes around both flanks, and the the bulls prepuce is anterior to the flanks, I would call that close enough to get their attention every time.

Are their any cowboys in the crowd ? Do they, or don't they, run the bucking strap over the bull's pecker?


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok. I got this picture from Wikipedia under "bull riding"

Just TRY to convince me that the red strap isn't binding around his privates.


----------

